# Current GTO done?



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Will there be no '07? Any plans on bringing them back or continuing production or reintroducing?:confused


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10197&highlight=2009


----------

